# 1 year csv rejected



## ScoobyDoobee (Feb 10, 2020)

Converted my dependent visa to a 1 year CSV and applied for renewal with a job offer from a foreign IT company which pays tax in South Africa. The contract letter clearly mentioned that it is a local subsidy and South African Pty LTD. Still my CSV got rejected stating that the contract letter is not from a local force. Has anyone faced this before?. Any help?


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

ScoobyDoobee said:


> Converted my dependent visa to a 1 year CSV and applied for renewal with a job offer from a foreign IT company which pays tax in South Africa. The contract letter clearly mentioned that it is a local subsidy and South African Pty LTD. Still my CSV got rejected stating that the contract letter is not from a local force. Has anyone faced this before?. Any help?


I am in the same process as you... Converting my useless relative's permit to a CSV. 

Have you spoken to the peeps at home affairs directly? Not sure what you could do in this situation... Tough one, speaking to home affairs is like speaking to a brick wall. Non the less, I hope you find a solution...

It's sad that the system makes it so difficult for us to live normal lives here in SA.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Please i know this is a thread for PR but i was just wondering if someone can help me out. My husband has a relative's visa. he applied for critical skills work visa and it was rejected with following reason

*Section 38 of the immigration act states that it is unlawful for any employer to employ any foreigner in South Africa without the requisite status. Such status must authorize him to be in the Republic and must be consistent with the terms of his employment. Permanent employment maybe offered only to SA citizens and permanent residents.*

His employment letter stated his employment duration as permanent. but the job will be given only after he presents a work visa. do u guys think that was the problem? according to that section 8 he was supposed to have a PR before a permanent job can be offered to him?

We are thinking to appeal. do we appeal? or we ask his employers to amend the employment letter stating employment duration will for as long as his work visa will be valid for?

Please i need urgent response from any one who has experience with this please.

Thanks

Regards,


----------



## vsn1990 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi there,
I don't know what is the status of your query now.
But the best approach will be to ask employer to amend contract for 5 years.
This will solve your problem.
Meanwhile apply for PR to remove this dependency to renew after 5 years.

Regards
Vikas


----------



## singhh14 (Sep 28, 2020)

Fortune07 said:


> Please i know this is a thread for PR but i was just wondering if someone can help me out. My husband has a relative's visa. he applied for critical skills work visa and it was rejected with following reason
> 
> *Section 38 of the immigration act states that it is unlawful for any employer to employ any foreigner in South Africa without the requisite status. Such status must authorize him to be in the Republic and must be consistent with the terms of his employment. Permanent employment maybe offered only to SA citizens and permanent residents.*
> 
> ...


Hi @Fortune07 
Please advice as to what you did in this situation. My csv got rejected on the same basis so I don't know what to tell my employer to put on a new contract. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated 

Kind regards


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

singhh14 said:


> Hi @Fortune07
> Please advice as to what you did in this situation. My csv got rejected on the same basis so I don't know what to tell my employer to put on a new contract. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated
> 
> Kind regards



Hi Singh,

My husband went back to employer to take off the permanent job offer quote that was on the contract and to say *employment duration is Temporary with a condition that job will be given only after he presents a work visa *and the visa was now granted. 

I hope this helps and works for you.

All the best.


----------

